# Ooopppsss



## FR Wrath (May 17, 2010)

Couldn't find a topic for mistakes made, but here's my story for today.

We got a call for a 58 y/o female c/c SOB. We get on scene and shes on 2L via NC R/R about 40. But she's acting like a million bucks, just winded. So we get her into the truck and I notice she has a left BKA. No big deal, seen it a million times.

We were performing a 12-lead EKG. We got her all wired up and were just about to start it when my partner told me to check the left leg electrode. Without even thinking about it I told her "Oops. Your left leg fell off." :wacko:She didn't say anything so I wasn't sure if she heard me, but either way I felt embarrased. This may not be as funny to you guys as it was to me, but I thought I'd share it.


----------



## mycrofft (May 18, 2010)

*Your partner is a funny funny person.*

And he trusts you to buy his food on shift??


----------



## exodus (May 18, 2010)

Hahaha. BKA?


----------



## JPINFV (May 18, 2010)

exodus said:


> BKA?



Below knee amputation...


----------



## exodus (May 19, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Below knee amputation...



OH! Now this makes sense...


----------



## mycrofft (May 19, 2010)

*It's funny when the pt is in on it.*

The high point of their day.


----------



## Aidey (May 19, 2010)

Well, at least you didn't stick the electrode on her prosthesis. 


(Yes, I've seen that done. Also seen electrodes stuck on top of pantyhose)


----------



## Pneumothorax (May 19, 2010)

Aidey said:


> Well, at least you didn't stick the electrode on her prosthesis.
> 
> 
> (Yes, I've seen that done. Also seen electrodes stuck on top of pantyhose)



seriously? LMAO!!


lol @ her leg falling off. its funny but not funny at the same time.


----------



## nomofica (May 20, 2010)

Pneumothorax said:


> seriously? LMAO!!
> 
> 
> lol @ her leg falling off. its funny but not funny at the same time.



Which makes it even funnier!


----------



## Pneumothorax (May 20, 2010)

nomofica said:


> Which makes it even funnier!



does it make me a bad person for laughing? LOL..


----------



## Lt.Col.Warren (Jul 7, 2010)

Funny. I think everyone has had one of those foot in mouth moments. I know I sure have. Lol


----------

